# Hunt for Reds - Titusville October 4th & 5th,



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Hunt for Reds - Titusville October 4th & 5th, 2008*

Hey Tom. Info for where to sign up? thanks.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good eye. URL Added.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone else thinking about fishing this? It would be cool if a micro won it. Especially a Gheenoe since they one of the sponsors.

Its the weekend before the Gheenoe Rally but looks like to much fun to pass it up. Probably pre fish on Saturday and camp out on the lagoon that Saturday night.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i have only missed two or three of these over the last 15 or so years. It used to be the Tader Bay red fish tournament....

Anyway, I will be present, and the black cooler will be "full" after the tournament. Feel free to stop by and share one.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

East Coast Fellars,

Carbon Marine will be there with the latest goodies. I have the carbon fiber pushpoles and I am delivering 2 confirmed orders. If anyone needs parts give me or Jason a shout and we will throw it on the trucks.

Float Shallower,
Jozilla
Carbon Marine


----------



## johnson80 (Sep 20, 2008)

> i have only missed two or three of these over the last 15 or so years. It used to be the Tader Bay red fish tournament....
> 
> Anyway, I will be present, and the black cooler will be "full" after the tournament. Feel free to stop by and share one.



will do hope to see ya there


----------

